# why is hd first to go?



## satguy22 (Oct 1, 2006)

Anyone know why is hd channels the first to go during a rain strom? I can switch to a dt channel and it is working just fine. The dish is set in the mid 90's.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

SD is 12GHZ and HD is 18GHZ. The higher the frequency the more rain can block it.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

PCampbell said:


> SD is 12GHZ and HD is 18GHZ. The higher the frequency the more rain can block it.


???? not sure what you are referring to. Similar frequencies are used by DIsh for both SD and HD transponders. The difference being how many channels they squeeze into each transponders.

Actually I do not see what the Original posters is referring to. But it must be remembered that most HD comes from different satellites than most of the sd. 61.5 for many customers including all eastern ARC. 129 for the other customers.

Because I use 61.5 and 110/119 sometime my HD's stay and the SD are lost, and vice versa.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

He's a D* user, where HD is on Ka band, and looks like he didn't notice the post in in the Dish forums.


----------

